# Simple PlastiDip



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

So I thought of using PlastiDip like others on the ECO rims as I am not a big fan of the chrome. However, after lookin at the car and seein how the black would look, it doesnt seem to jive well with the color, Autumn Metallic. The one thing I did hate in the rims is the chevy emblem. It looked yellow and very tacky. So I decided to just do the center cap of the rim. I havent seen pics of anyone doing it yet, though some probably have. I think it makes the rims look better. What you guys think? I need to get some pics of the car up in whole here soon. 



Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Sorry for the poor quality pictures. After looking, I see you can barely see it but a black dot. I do think it makes the car look more uniform. Much better looking in person.


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks nice. I think it would be awesome if you had just taped of the bowtie and plastidip'd all the bowties...well I guess I know what im doing... Got four bowties to plastidip. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I attempted to plastidip just the bowties in my center caps but each wheel peeled right up. If you figure out an easy solution please post it!


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

SlvrECObullet said:


> Looks nice. I think it would be awesome if you had just taped of the bowtie and plastidip'd all the bowties...well I guess I know what im doing... Got four bowties to plastidip.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


I went the easy route. I almost got overlays for them as well, but I just don't even like the Chevy Emblem on the rims.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

For the bowties, I just taped it off like normal, but pulled the tape before the dip dried. After that, taped off the center caps, lugs and put newspaper behind the wheels and dip'd them. Every time I let it dry the tape would peel it, so I had to do it quick.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

For those with hubs, the bowtie is a plastic insert that can be removed and put back in after a coat of PlastiDip. Makes it nice and easy.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> For those with hubs, the bowtie is a plastic insert that can be removed and put back in after a coat of PlastiDip. Makes it nice and easy.


Thats convenient. The center caps pop out on the rims easily atleast.



Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry I don't like it. It gives the illusion that the caps are missing.

The polished Eco wheels look perfect untouched. The only other finishes that would look as equally as good but offer a unique look are hyper silver, hyper black or gunmetal. But most definitely NOT plasti dip black.

Thats just my opinion though...


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Sorry I don't like it. It gives the illusion that the caps are missing.
> 
> The polished Eco wheels look perfect untouched. The only other finishes that would look as equally as good but offer a unique look are hyper silver, hyper black or gunmetal. But most definitely NOT plasti dip black.
> 
> Thats just my opinion though...


It looks way better in person. Cell phone pics do no justice. The yellow chevy emblem on them was crap.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cornell87 (Apr 26, 2012)

Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I have an Autumn Metallic Eco, and I like the the stock center caps. Just enough gold accent to make it work. I actually thought about gold anodizing my rims so you can till see the polish underneath them, and I hate anything gold, but with the car color, it just looks right. I will not be plasti-dipping anything.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Cornell87 said:


> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app



Look nice. I just don't think black would go good with my color like that.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> I have an Autumn Metallic Eco, and I like the the stock center caps. Just enough gold accent to make it work. I actually thought about gold anodizing my rims so you can till see the polish underneath them, and I hate anything gold, but with the car color, it just looks right. I will not be plasti-dipping anything.


I am not a fan of gold.. Before it just looked odd to me. I dunno. I like things being uniform, I guess I am OCD like that. Did you keep the gold emblems stock on the front/back as well? I did overlays in CF which look good with the color.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is a better picture of the rims and also the side markers.


----------

